# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  odajvljujemo se nakon........18+ mjeseci

## mg1975

L. je sama odlučila da joj je dosta.........  :Sad:  
i tako nakon 18 mjesci i cca 10 dana nema više njezinih "cici"

pozdrav svim dugo dojećim mamama   :Wink:

----------


## tibica

Čini mi se da se i mi polako pridružujemo "necicačima". Mišica uopće nije zainteresirana već danima.

----------


## tibica

Evo definitivno smo gotovi, već 3 dana nije ni pogledala ciku.

mg1975 sorry što sam ti uzurpirala temu   :Kiss:

----------

